# Associate dcontent talks about some of the other fullfillment players



## billiest (Jan 24, 2008)

I found this site called associated content.They spoke of some of the services in this thread and some I have not heard of.

How to Sell Your T Shirt Idea, Slogan or Design - Associated Content


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The sites listed in that article aren't t-shirt printers or t-shirt fulfillment services.

They are just clothing brands that pay a "bounty" to use other people's ideas/designs.


----------

